# How many litterboxes do you have?



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

What kind of litterboxes do you use?

How spaced out are they?

We have a split level foyer but we only use the upstairs (roommate downstairs, the cats can walk down there but there is just a small area with closed doors). So 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, kitchen, and a dining/living room combo. We have one litterbox in the dining room area thats a basic medium size box with a 'tent' style cover we bought from walmart. The other box is in the 3rd bedroom we call the study. With two cats this has been a nice set up for us. 

I know with 2 cats the rule would be 3, but the space is so limited. I dont like having one in the bedrooms because I dont want to need to scoop a fresh one at 3 am. Our bathrooms are terribly small so thats not a good option either. So, is the extra box for spacing it around the house, or just to have an extra? With our new kitten, should we get a third box? Does anybody have 2 that are side by side? That seems like the only feasable option if we need another box, but it seems like overkill. 

So how many do you have? How many cats? How spaced out? And for kicks  what kind of litter do you use?

After experimenting with a few, we use Arm and Hammer Naturals multi-cat and love it. It tracks like madness so we vacuum more, but that was the lesser of the evils I found with other cat litters.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

We put three boxes side by side, but we're currently still training. I use World's Best Cat Litter, which is not bad. I've used both the original and the multi-cat. My cats like the original better. As long as they (or I) cover everything up, it doesn't have a smell, and it's one of the few clumping litters that works for kittens. It tracks horribly on our carpet though.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have 1 cat and 1 litterbox. It is a litter robot litterbox, so it is self-cleaning. 

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh and we use tidy cats.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

2 cats, 2 litterboxes.. one in each bathroom (one upstairs one downstairs) both are domed, however one has a sifter tray with it, which I found messy and dumb, so I decided to get rid of the sifter part and just scoop anyhow lol


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Two cats and two boxes. I use fresh step extreme or one of the unscented multi cat fresh steps. It doesn't track too bad and I like that it actually covers the smell of eliminations fairly quickly. I currently have one of the boxes in my room (gasp!). I hate that I do but I have a new kitten and I'm waiting until she's older to give her the roam of the house at night since I have another cat and my roommate has a dog. I'm also limited on where I can put the litter boxes because my roomate's dog is awful with sticking his head in there and eating kitty litter. Blech. I have one downstairs in a laundry area that I can gate off with a baby gate. Once the kitty is a little older, I'm hoping to figure out a way to move the other box in my bathroom, but it's a small bathroom. That also means one more baby gate to step over. So, I'm contemplating putting two downstairs side by side. My older cat never seemed bothered with having to go downstairs at night to use the litter box if the need arose.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 2 cats and I formerly had 4 boxes, but moved down to 3 a few months ago. However, I have a large house. I use Maxx Cat, Small Spaces (despite the large house!), because it has virtually no dust, minimal tracking and excellent odor control. However, I don't believe it's sold outside of Canada. My boxes are located in my ensuite bathroom (attached to my bedroom), the dining room (formerly Abby's safe room) and the den (which is the "cats room", since there's nothing in there other than cat toys!).

I think the reason for the "plus one" rule of thumb is to cover the situation where you have cats who like to pee in one box and poop in another. If yours don't bother about that, you should be fine with two. As for what to do when you get a new kitten (I take it that's a new kitten on top of your two existing cats)...well, you will need another litter box initially for the kitten's safe room. Once the kitten has the run of the house, you can see how things go with 2 boxes for all 3 cats. If all three cats get along, there's no litter box "guarding", and you scoop regularly, you might be fine with only 2 boxes.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Nine litter boxes in three rooms (I have six cats). I use Dr.Elsey's Cat Attract litter because it is the most dust-free out of everything I've tried.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 3 for 1 cat, I used to have 2 cats but 1 passed. I just kept the extra box, though I'll probably move down to 2 eventually.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

1 cat, 1 litterbox.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

4 cats, 3 litterboxes - living room, office area, spare bedroom.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I live in my parents basement so I have two in my bedroom,one in the laundry room,and one in what used to be a garage(now a living room).I only have on cat and he only uses the ones in the bedroom but I take in strays/baby sit kitty Satan aka Belle my aunt's cat and just started keeping extras.I use Tidy cats multi cat non-clumping litter because I can buy it in bulk and have it delivered by the local grocery store.I you having trouble finding room for another box try a litter box cover that could pass as a table if people didn't know any better.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

1 Box and 1 cat.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I have two boxes for my two cats. Sometimes I set up another small box (the "kitten" box) if I'm petsitting for a friend or if one of my cats has to be separated due to illness/surgery/minor injuries. I live in a 2 bedroom condo/townhouse, and I keep one extra-large covered box next to the front door at the bottom of the stairs and a large covered box at the top of the stairs outside my bedroom. I currently use Tidy Cats (they love the texture), and the best thing I've found to contain the litter is to keep 1/2 of an old egg crate mattress cushion under each of the litter boxes. The egg crates catch about 90-95% of the litter they kick out, and I just dump it back in the boxes whenever I'm cleaning them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oops, I use plain old clay non clumping litter. Since it's in the back of the closet and you can't see it, I have a large cardboard box that I taped the flaps open and set it on it's side. I slide the litter box into the cardboard box. It collects all the tossed out litter (and keeps him from scratching at the wall/carpet) and I pour it back into the litter box when I clean it. I also have a flattened cardboard box on the ground in front of the whole shebang to catch any tracked stuff.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use the cheap stuff at Walmart ($5/20 lbs.), so much LESS dusty than Fresh Step, and I like unscented better. If there's nothing else (if I'm at Target), Tidy Cat does okay in a pinch, too.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

2 litter using cats, 2 litterboxes in the same room. We tried to split them between rooms, one upstairs one downstairs etc but they only ever used the one that was in their room. The both use one for pee and one for poop


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

2 cats and 1 litter box is all that I need.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

I have 2 domed litter boxes side by side in my washroom for Dom and Missy. Piper has 2 litter boxes in her room currently since she cannot leave that room. However, I am hoping when she starts having the option to roam the house like the other 2, I will just have the 2 boxes again. I use the Fresh Step Multi cat and have had no issues.


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

i have 1 box per cat (or i did till this tuesday when i got a new cat) it was 2 in the kitchen one in the bedroom now it is one in the kitchen one in the bedroom and one in the stud condo 

i used to buy buddha domes but they were hard to tuck into a corner and a very hard fit in my home (not to mention $30 a pop) now i buy walmart covered boxes and i am thinking about getting a corner shaped box for the stud condo


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

oh ... and we use fresh step cristals


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

2 boxes for 2 cats. One is in the upstairs bathroom & the other is in the downstairs 1/2 bath. The one upstairs is seldom used & only peed in. I use Petsmart's store brand unscented clumping litter (can't remember the name).


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

same here 2 boxes for 2 cats, they are both in the basement away from everything. use a charcoal bag to hold the door open, lol.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have four boxes for two cats. Two are downstairs (in the living room and the hallway respectively), two are upstairs (in the bathroom and landing hallway). Rather irritatingly the girls new favourite tray is the one I was trying to phase out... Typical!

We use World's Best (I was so happy to discover this in my local pet shop in England!) and just a plain old clay litter too.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I have just one, for my one cat. It's in the hallway closet.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a litterbox in the garage for Midnight, the wild cat, to use when I lock him in the garage during blizzards and temps in the -20 degree area and lower. He has only used it a few times. Still prefers to go out in the snow, no matter how cold. I suppose that is what he is used to, being a wild cat and all.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I have a large cardboard box that I taped the flaps open and set it on it's side. I slide the litter box into the cardboard box. It collects all the tossed out litter (and keeps him from scratching at the wall/carpet) and I pour it back into the litter box when I clean it.


What a great idea! Litter control without the cats having to use a confined covered box. I'm going to try it out today. Thanks!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

3 cats (4 when there is a foster around) and 3 boxes. They are all side by side. I used Tidy cats clumping and one of them has feline pine. 

If I spread my litter boxes around the house, it encourages Chica to poop all around the house, instead of just in one spot on the tile floor outside my current boxes. (She is a floor pooper and believe me I have tried EVERYTHING. Now I just pick it up and flush it and tell myself I'm saving the environment just a little that way)


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I have 2 cats and 2 boxes. One is in the corner in the living room behind the couch, the other is in a corner in the bedroom (so we can shut Apollo out at night when he's being noisy, but keep Athena in the room with us since she actually sleeps). 

I use covered boxes (the dome-shaped ones with little staircases to the opening) because my cats kick litter everywhere.

And I use World's Best multicat litter. I love that stuff. I can't use clay or scented litter because it bothers my asthma/allergies, and I just feel better about using something all-natural. Plus it scoops so much easier than the clay stuff I used to use. Doesn't cement itself to the box.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

One cat one box. 

My older sister has two cats and I bel eive she has one litter box for them.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Such great info  Thanks everyone. I think we will stick with the 2 for now and see how it goes (so far so good) and when roommate finally goes (soon I hope!) I will add one downstairs in their new roaming space. 

If we have to have a 3rd, I may try the table style one  I looked those up and I really like the style, I could probably add it to my living room quite easily. Might even try that and phase out the dining room one if I decide they dont need them both  Kind of actually excited about it lol. Thats my life, excited about litterboxes haha


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

2 cats, 1 litterbox, the worlds best cat litter, ah yeah!


----------

